

Social media could render covert policing 'impossible' - pwg
http://www.techworld.com.au/article/398599/social_media_could_render_covert_policing_impossible_/

======
Egregore
It's easy - for these kind of jobs hire those who don't use social media.

Also from other news stories it seems that social networks might help solve
some crimes, but I still think that as long as most of the people don't care
about privacy it will be difficult to enforce it.

------
chopsueyar
Scanner Darkly

